# Good Home Needed



## Arch20 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Folks,
I just had some American show racers shipped to me from california . . .I paid good money for these birds
however the breeder did'nt quite send me all the exact colors I wanted.
The birds are large strong birds, however I have specific plans for the space in my loft. I am looking
for a good home for about 4 birds. contact me if interested.
Thanks
REP


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Reuben,

It might be a good idea for you to move this post to the adoption forum. Even tho it will be seen here, when people are looking to adopt, they will go to that section to see what is available . It might get lost in the general forum in a day or so.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reuben,

Where are you located?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> It might be a good idea for you to move this post to the adoption forum. Even tho it will be seen here, when people are looking to adopt, they will go to that section to see what is available .
> 
> fp


******DONE!********


----------

